# All my TiVos are entering sleep mode overnight



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

On Saturday, my Bolt, Roamio and Premier started going to sleep overnight. I had to wake them all up on Sunday and Monday morning. I'm running the classic interface and have the power saving settings set to manual (except the Premier -- I can't find that setting on it).

Software version Bolt=20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849, Roamio=20.7.4.RC42-840-6-840, Premier=20.7.RC42-758-2-758. None of those are new, so there hasn't been a software update, right?

What have I done different since Saturday?

Turned off MOCA on the Roamio
Turned on MOCA on the Bolt
Hooked up a TiVo Mini (1) that is MOCA connected with the Bolt as master
I have another TiVo Mini (1) that is ethernet connected with the Roamio as master. That's been in use for a long time.

Also: My TiVo Premier is deactivated, so I don't think this is something that the TiVo did. I must have done 'something' that made this happen. I just don't know what.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What was the symptom that led you to believe the TiVo units were in Standby?


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> What was the symptom that led you to believe the TiVo units were in Standby?


When I turn on my system and switch to one of their inputs on the amp, I see a grey screen that says to press the TiVo button to start (or something like that). Also, none of the tuners have anything buffered. I've only seen that grey 'start me' screen on my Minis before.

Usually when I switch to a TiVo, it will be playing a show on the active tuner or there is a message bouncing around saying that the channel is unavailable and press Select (that has to do with SDV I think and only happens on some channels). Also, there will be a 30 minute buffer on all the tuners (16 in all I guess).


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

I figured out what was wrong:

I left something out about what I did...I added a new Harmony Elite remote for my bedroom. I used to use the same remote between my bedroom and living room. I decided to finally get a new one for my bedroom to keep me from constantly accidentally activating stuff in the living room. I created the new remote by cloning the old one then customized it (I added the TiVo mini and its activity and put all the customized buttons back). 

Unfortunately, a 'clone' isn't really a 'clone' (why?!). I know that it only copies the devices and activities. It doesn't copy over the button customizations. Apparently it also doesn't copy over the device customizations either. All three TiVos were set to turn off. I changed their device settings to never turn off and its working as expected now.

Why did I hook up the TiVo mini in my bedroom when I can already access three TiVos in my bedroom you ask? Because I only have component cables running to my bedroom from my amp (run in 2002 when HDMI didn't exist). I use an HDMI to component converter and it works most of the time, but sometimes I get the 'you must use HDMI' popup. I want to run a new HDMI cable, but, because my TVs are in the most inaccessible parts of the house, I can't run the wires myself and having someone come in to do it for me is expensive. Since I had this old Mini lying around I thought I'd try it. Its working out well so I'm going with that until there's some burning reason not to.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If there are any 'spare' wires, you can run HDMI over either Twisted Pair or Coax...they don't give either of those adapters away either, though.

-KP


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> If there are any 'spare' wires, you can run HDMI over either Twisted Pair or Coax...they don't give either of those adapters away either, though.


I have a plethora of Coax running over there (5) and the mic cable I use for the remote repeater, but no twisted pair.

I've done a lot of research of HDMI over CAT5 for another room, but I haven't done so much on Coax. I see that most support HDCP, which is obviously the issue that I have now. I'll research these a little more...some seem annoying (like you have to manually set the resolution on the sender and receiver devices).

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I use them all the time and find them to be plug-n-play. 

For Twisted Pair, I always use HD-BaseT. It's super reliable.

I have access to an 'installer brand' that I use for HDMI-over-Coax that's never required any setup or fuss.

-KP


----------

